# Issues with older golden adapting to puppy



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Just my opinion only, I'm no expert. But exercise will help a lot. A tired dog is a happy dog. But your girl is stressed too. Can you go back to crating her also? It might relieve her anxiety. But definitely walk them together for an hour a day. I think it will help.


----------



## kcarpenter83 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have never crated her- she was always just loose with our previous male golden (gated in together in that room). I think her previous owners crated her though (we got her at 3) because the vet says he sees grooves in her teeth indicative of chewing crate wires over time. This tells me she was not a fan of being crated and I don't want her to hurt herself in a crate. So I don't really want to do that. I jogged with her and Cooper this am for 30 mins but I see (via the cam) that she has escaped again today. I can increase the exercise time and see if that helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Mom (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a similar situation with an old golden and a new pup. I would try leaving the older golden in the room as he always was and move the crate just to the other side of the baby gate.(in the other room) That worked for us. The old golden is very nervous about the puppy being anywhere is his space when we are not home to supervise. This also made it more difficult and less desirable for him to break down the gate since the pup was just on the other side! Good luck!


----------

